# Apartments Near the Nile



## CharonTheUniversal (May 19, 2016)

I'm most likely going to be moving to Morocco but I've always been curious about Egypt. This is somewhat of a superficial question but I was curious as to whether it's easy to rent an apartment near the Nile river?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live beside the river Nile.. but in Cairo you have to cross two major busy 3 lane roads to get to it.. you cannot walk on the river banks if that is what you are thinking about


----------



## CharonTheUniversal (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for your response! I was more interested in a river view than an actual stroll along the bank (it may sound ridiculous but I'd be too afraid of crocodiles to be relaxed during a riverside walk). Do the crocodiles inhabit the part of the river where you live or are they in a completely different area?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CharonTheUniversal said:


> Thanks for your response! I was more interested in a river view than an actual stroll along the bank (it may sound ridiculous but I'd be too afraid of crocodiles to be relaxed during a riverside walk). Do the crocodiles inhabit the part of the river where you live or are they in a completely different area?


There are no crocodiles above the High Dam..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes there are plenty of apartments near the Nile for rent... but of course in the classier areas they are big bucks,


----------



## CharonTheUniversal (May 19, 2016)

I'm mostly finding myself pointed to Morocco so maybe Egypt (and it's beautiful Nile river) would best be planned as a visit. I'm not broke by any means but I probably also wouldn't be shelling out serious cash for a riverside apartment. Good to know there's a dam keeping the crocodiles at bay. It seems silly but I have a really intense fear of crocodiles stemming from when I was a little girl!


----------

